# where to buy



## uncleglenny (Oct 26, 2006)

where can i buy a model of an f86 saber large scale?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

f-86 saber at MegaHobby

There's a 1/32 scale kit by Kinetic Models, if you scroll down a bit. That's a good sized kit, I think. I've never had one of their kits, though. Just type f-86 in th search box at the top right of the page. I thought the link might take you right there, but...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Also try my favorite place www.squadron.com

Is hasegawa's kit still available?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

MegaHobby has Hasegawa's 1/48 scale F-86 listed.


----------



## uncleglenny (Oct 26, 2006)

checked out megahobby but shipping is 30-35 dollars ....thats a little steep


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Hasegawa is still available as is the new Kinetic Sabre. As suggested check out 
squadron.com.

If you are looking for just a display piece and not a kit there is the big 1/18th scale F-86 from 21st century toys. I have the one in The Huff markings and it is sweet.
Try looking at Badcataviation.com for that one.

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

uncleglenny said:


> checked out megahobby but shipping is 30-35 dollars ....thats a little steep


UPS Ground to me is only $8.74. That's strange. It seems, when a shipment crosses the Canadian border, whomever is paying is getting severely ripped off. I just had a situation come up , with a purchase coming from Canada, where the shipping price was bumped up another $4.50. Who in Hell is in charge over there, the Mafia?


----------



## uncleglenny (Oct 26, 2006)

ya i want a kit, the larger scale is what i'm after


----------



## uncleglenny (Oct 26, 2006)

what kits are good quality ?are there any i should stay away from?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

uncleglenny said:


> what kits are good quality ?are there any i should stay away from?


Hasegawa and Italeri have pretty good reputations, it seems. 

If you're just getting started, simple kits will be best. Get some practice in on a smaller scale kit, with fewer parts, first. A 1/72 scale kit would be good to get your feet wet. 

What is your reason for getting a larger kit? I ask because the larger kits usually have more parts and still have tiny little parts--if that's what you're trying to avoid.

Forgive me for prying. I'm just trying to save you some frustration.


----------



## uncleglenny (Oct 26, 2006)

kit-junkie said:


> Hasegawa and Italeri have pretty good reputations, it seems.
> 
> If you're just getting started, simple kits will be best. Get some practice in on a smaller scale kit, with fewer parts, first. A 1/72 scale kit would be good to get your feet wet.
> 
> ...


i really want to have a nice sized plane to hang in my sons room, i've done model cars before this would be my first plane, how large would a 1:48 kit be ?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

uncleglenny said:


> i really want to have a nice sized plane to hang in my sons room, i've done model cars before this would be my first plane, how large would a 1:48 kit be ?


From Wikipedia:

*Length:* 37 ft 1 in (11.4 m)
*Wingspan:* 37 ft 0 in (11.3 m)
*Height:* 14 ft 1 in (4.5 m)
1/48 would be around 9" long with about a 9" wingspan, If the specs from Wikipedia are correct and if my brain still works, anyway. So, it's not too large.

If you have some experience, you probably won't have a problem. 

I'm sorry, but I was working under the impression you were an elderly man, for some dumb reason. Forgive me. *shakes head*


----------



## uncleglenny (Oct 26, 2006)

thats probably because my initial question was for my dad....lol


----------



## uncleglenny (Oct 26, 2006)

MightyMax said:


> Hasegawa is still available as is the new Kinetic Sabre. As suggested check out
> squadron.com.
> 
> If you are looking for just a display piece and not a kit there is the big 1/18th scale F-86 from 21st century toys. I have the one in The Huff markings and it is sweet.
> ...


what do you guys think of the kinetic models? is that made by hasegawa?


----------



## uncleglenny (Oct 26, 2006)

well took the plunge and bought an Focke-Wulf Fw 190D-9 'Yellow Tail' by hasegawa from squadron.com has anyone done this one? and as this is my first model plane is there any advice or mandatory reading i should do while i.m waiting for it to come?


----------

